# Top Quality Bow Ties



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I want to stock up one some good bowties before starting work, but I was wondering what are considered "top-quality?" In terms of look, conservatism is key, yet price is less of a factor. BTW, I'm well-aware of the standard Bow Tie Club, Vineyard Vines, Southern Proper, and R. Haneuer. Similar question, does anyone know who makes the ties for the Andover Shop and J. Press, or are they in-house? (I know that J. Press attaches their own label, but I'm not sure if its just a rebadging).


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Here are my bookmarks.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=412
https://www.greatbows.com/store/shop.asp
https://www.beautiesltd.com/
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=1&show=26
https://www.paulstuart.com/category...odCatId=1002&SubProdCatId=2050&headermenuid=1
https://bowties.com/


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

For price AND quality it's hard to beat the Press bows on sale.

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_bowties.php?page=all

They're only like $30 a pop.

About half my bows are Press and half are Brooks. There's a few others thrown in there, but these days I find that the Press price and selection do the trick for me.

EDIT: Oh I saw you said price was NOT a factor...I misread. Okay, well I'm sure the Ben Silver ties are really nice AND expensive. I can't say I've found quality to be an issue with the Press or Brooks ties though. Maybe I've never seen a REALLY high quality bow though. To some extent, I think they're all in the same ballpark. With Haneuer you can customize which is worth a premium to get the fit and shape you want or need. If a standard shape and width are good for you, there's no reason you'd need a custom tie though. Just a perk if you wanted it.

One thought on quality, for woven silk, I find that if it's too thick [the fabric] it's harder to make a nice knot. Maybe cheaper ties have this problem? I've not found it to be an issue with the Press or Brooks ties.

Danny


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 18, 2006)

Lands End offers many of their ties in bows as well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Hermes for bow ties


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

I own several from Cravate Royale and heartily recommend them. For those who may have struggled to learn to tie a proper bow tie, their instructional is superb.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Laohu,
Thanks for the video link. It's the best I've seen. I have a couple Brooks bow ties they're pretty good.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*It's my pleasure.*

You're very welcome.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Bows, Continued....*



Danny said:


> For price AND quality it's hard to beat the Press bows on sale.
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_bowties.php?page=all
> 
> ...


If indeed, price is not a major factor, do consider Ben Silver--a significant portion of the firm's regimental/schools/old boys repp stripe collection is available in bow configuration (ask mrs hbs--she'll tell you I have sampled firsthand)...and I have found them relatively easy to tie. Definitely a venue to scout if conservative/traditional is a key consideration ahead of initial cash outlay.

Good shopping! 

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Pound for pound I think Beau Ties tie up the best.

The Cravate Royale video is good, but this one is better.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

safetyfast said:


> Lands End offers many of their ties in bows as well.


Currently? I've not seen bows on their website since the regimentals on overstock a summer or two ago.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

So Press bows really are that good eh? I'm headed there on Saturday for a blazer, have to pick some up. Thirty bucks each! What a country! 

PS - after watching that video, I FINALLY learned how to tie a bowtie!


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't pay much attention to the brand as I do where they're made and if by hand. I've found some great bows at Filenes, some made by hand in Italy, for 9.95 and 14.99. Also, check out Nordstrens Off the Rack or whatever their outlet is for Talbot bows at around $15. 

Saks off fifth is good for Brioni bows and squares while (whilst) the most conservative bow in my opinion is the Turnbull and Asser for around $80. The New York store on 57th has a great selection right next to the smoking room hats. Having said all of that, I think the Hermes bow is my favorite splurge. It's unique, beautiful to tie and you don't see many of them.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

For bows, Ben Silver is always my top choice. I prefer the shape of the tie, and the quality is outstanding.

Ben Silver's semiannual warehouse sale is in a couple of weeks - maybe a forumite will stock up on ties for those who can't make it.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

I have more Press bowties than any other brand by a large margin, but that is largely because their made-in-England ties were $14 at last year's sale. I wear bowties often, and the only advice I can offer is don't get too caught up on construction quality. The most important factor is shape - bow tie shapes are much more distinctive than regular ties and, because the bowtie sits so close to your face, the width (or height when it is tied) matters a lot. At the same time, shape, and size to a lesser degree, preferences are pretty subjective, so just decide what you like. All else being equal, I prefer pointed end, straight side and then butterfly shapes in that order. 
The two areas where quality matters most is the silk (or wool or whatever) - my Press made-in-England ties are quite soft and floppy. I liked that when I got them, but they are also fraying pretty quickly. My other Press ties are of a stiffer silk and are also holding up quite well. The Charvet silk, as you would expect is beautiful but delicate. 
Finally, the adjuster matters as well. The patented hook system that Press and Brooks use is really the best I have seen. The slide I have on some of my European makes, including Charvet, doesn't work as well and can sometime detach entirely (I think this is a feature, allowing you to take the tie off and put it back on without having to untie and retie it).

In other words, the sewing doesn't seem to matter much - if you find a bowtie made with good materials and cut on a good pattern you will have a good tie.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't remember a time that I've not gotten 'lucky' with a bow (regardless of its make), but I've yet-o to try-o the Robert Talbott Best of Class-o bow. But it looks fancy enough to round third...O.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I don't remember a time that I've not gotten 'lucky' with a bow (regardless of its make), but I've yet-o to try-o the Robert Talbott Best of Class-o bow. But it looks fancy enough to round third...O.


Nice to see your post. Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Some men have lots of trouble with regimental ties that fray.
I've only ever had this problem with Brooks Brother's bows.
Both of mine have frayed.
My Ben Silver tie is simply not all that impressive.
It's nice, but hardly worth the up charge.
My Land's Ends are inconsistent to say the least.
One of them, a foulard, is paper thin, and very poorly made.
The others are adequate, but just.
The blade is on the narrow and skimpy side.
I've had good luck with Polo.
I'm definitely warming up to Beau Ties Ltd. of Vermont.

But I'm still head over heels in love with Bow Tie Club.
I recently received two traditional bows, and they are a bargain at any price.
Diamond Points are still my thing, and I love the fact that BTC doesn't
charge extra for this sort of customization.
But I had to see for myself if the interfacing had changed, after taking
it on the chin from some forum members.

The clincher for me is still what it always was.
You can tie Bow Tie Club's ties without a mirror, and still wear them
confidently throughout the day.

No need to worry about it looking too perfect, too perky, or too droopy.
They always tie right on the first try.

That they are American made, and usually have a higher thread count
than store brands is merely icing on the cake. The thread count thing,
I'm told, is why the ties don't fray around the edges as easily.

All I know, is that it's never been an issue.

I keep watching for a regimental to show up on their web specials page.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

I've never liked VV bows as they are extremely thin and feel cheap. I have four or five Southern Proper and I love them. They're thick and they come in a great number of prints (cotton is the best obviously). They're kind of expensive though, I think I paid about 50 for each one.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

southernstunna said:


> I've never liked VV bows as they are extremely thin and feel cheap. I have four or five Southern Proper and I love them. They're thick and they come in a great number of prints (cotton is the best obviously). They're kind of expensive though, I think I paid about 50 for each one.


I agree. I don't own any VV bow ties, but their straight ties seem like they would make terrible bows. My Southern Proper bow is fantastic.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

southernstunna said:


> I've never liked VV bows as they are extremely thin and feel cheap. I have four or five Southern Proper and I love them. They're thick and they come in a great number of prints (cotton is the best obviously). They're kind of expensive though, I think I paid about 50 for each one.


Yeah you've really got to have a good medium weight fabric for a bow. Thick enough to have some backbone and not be floppy, but thin enough to tie a nice crisp knot.

Danny


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

R. Hanauers are the best that I've come across. Better than Robert Talbott, better than Vineyard Vines, IMHO. They tie great, the quality is top-notch, and they're somewhat reasonable. They routinely have good specials on their websites. I recommend those.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody here ever mentions Kotty Design, Lisa Eaton of Heart and Sew (Trad forumite BowTieLisa), or the folks over at Mainebows. Does nobody own any of these?

BTW: I assume some of you will be interested in this little aside.

I sent David Hober a dozen or so of my old bows. He seems to be very serious about adding bows to his line of custom neck wear. He was particularly interested in the antique bows I'd acquired over the years.

Can't wait to see what he comes up with, especially given the many raves on the AAAC fora about his other bespoke neckwear.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

dpihl said:


> I'm surprised nobody here ever mentions Kotty Design, Lisa Eaton of Heart and Sew (Trad forumite BowTieLisa), or the folks over at Mainebows. Does nobody own any of these?
> 
> BTW: I assume some of you will be interested in this little aside.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of Maine Bows and they're just fine.

I too sent a few bow ties past their prime to David. I'm thinking a bow tie in that Thai shot silk would be pretty unusual, to say the least.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

David and Patrick,

Thank you for your thoughtfulness, both for the bow ties and the encouragement.

We have been so busy with neckties and pocket squares and Benjamin who arrived on December 30th that I have not put the finishing touches yet on our bow ties.

Benjamin is way too young to help out but Samantha "Sam Hober" will turn 2 in a few weeks and she is already practicing her necktie making skills. 

Seriously, I am still thinking about the perfect interlining for bow ties. I have two combed wools in mind, one is soft and napped, and the other is firmer and not napped. The softer wool will probably be used for heavier silks.

When time allows I shall have to send protypes to Patrick and David for some sartorial research.

Once we have the interlining issue resolved the shapes will fall into place.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Great News!*

David, please accept my heartiest congratulations on the birth of your son, Benjamin.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations on the birth of your son. Good tax planning


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sam is already making ties???*



LaoHu said:


> David, please accept my heartiest congratulations on the birth of your son, Benjamin.


Hear! Hear! Congratulations!



Sam Hober said:


> David and Patrick,
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtfulness, both for the bow ties and the encouragement.
> 
> ...


Can hardly wait to see how they all turn out. Sorry if we stole any thunder
from the announcement whenever the ties are finally ready. I just get so
excited sometimes, I get ahead of myself.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The issue for me with bow ties are : (1) how good is the knot (although I'm no expert I think that this is a lining issue), (2) how good is the silk (quality and durability) and (3) styling.

I have found no better at all three of these than the Carrott & Gibbs ties (www.greatbows.com).

As far as I know, they do only bow ties and from their website they will customize them for you in terms of style, size and neck size. I also find the fact that the size is regulated by MOP buttons, rather than the standard hook and slide method to be a charming feature.

They are a bit more ($55 each), but if you're looking for the best you should give them a try.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the congratulations. The good news is that Benjamin is a good baby and does not cry much at all. Samantha "Sam" was more challenging....

Dphil,

No thunder stolen at all. Thanks again for your encouragement!

On a side-note I am keeping an eye on the new technology for fabric printing that you and I talked about. Another concern with fabric printing is the environment in terms of wasted dye being recaptured.

Silk screening can be fairly clean but the new fabric printers may be even better.



dpihl said:


> Hear! Hear! Congratulations!
> 
> Can hardly wait to see how they all turn out. Sorry if we stole any thunder
> from the announcement whenever the ties are finally ready. I just get so
> excited sometimes, I get ahead of myself.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*congrats!*

David, congratulations to you and your family on the arrival of your son!

I, too, love the ties and pocket squares I have bought from you. IIRC you have mentioned in the past you would perhaps add formal bow ties to your product line. I would love sized formal bows in black grosgrain, both in plain and diamond end.

I'll even volunteer to test them if you like. Funny, but I actually wear black tie more often than I wear a suit. No, I'm not a waiter or a freemason, my wife and I ballroom dance.

PS Patrick: Thanks for that you tube video. I usually work up a sweat tying my bow tie. After 2 viewings and a couple of minutes of practice I can now get a great bow on the first try!


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words. Benjamin is a good boy. He is sleeping peacefully in his crib next to me as I type. Samantha "Sam" is playing at a making a tie.

I have some black and very dark blue Italian faille silk put aside for formal bow ties. Any shape would be possible. The sizes would be custom made (no adjusters).

Ball room dancing is a lot of fun. I have done it in the past but I was never very good. Luckily being good is not needed to have fun.



tsherry said:


> David, congratulations to you and your family on the arrival of your son!
> 
> I, too, love the ties and pocket squares I have bought from you. IIRC you have mentioned in the past you would perhaps add formal bow ties to your product line. I would love sized formal bows in black grosgrain, both in plain and diamond end.
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sam Hober said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Benjamin is a good boy. He is sleeping peacefully in his crib next to me as I type. Samantha "Sam" is playing at a making a tie....


David: Congratulations on the addition to your wonderful family and...can we anticipate a new line of "Sam's Creations" a few years downstream(!)? Hope all are doing well!


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> I have found no better at all three of these than the Carrott & Gibbs ties (www.greatbows.com).
> 
> As far as I know, they do only bow ties ...


They also do fabulous 100% silk vests.
https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I have also seen C&G four in hands on occasion, but I don't know if they make them regularly.

I have more Hanauer bows than anything else, and recommend them highly. I also like my Brooks bow ties, but I would probably choose Hanauer first.

I would like to try Turnbull & Asser bow ties sometime.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm a Hanauer man myself, but I own 5-7 C&G bows and I absolutely love them. They have a great body to them, very full and make a great knot. My only complaint is that a couple of them are hard to tie due to the combination of their heft/body and my large 17.5 inch neck. But I got an extender from a men's shop who carries their ties and it fixed the problem.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Eagle2250,

Thank you.

Actually it would be a new line of "Ben's Creations".

I like the tropics so maybe we will open up a shop in Hawaii one day and sell Benjamin Hober Aloha shirts. I am only half joking.



eagle2250 said:


> David: Congratulations on the addition to your wonderful family and...can we anticipate a new line of "Sam's Creations" a few years downstream(!)? Hope all are doing well!


----------

